# List Elemente selbst Zeichnen



## danielku15 (30. Jun 2007)

Hi Leute. 

Ich habe gerade begonnen Java ME zu programmieren. (Habe davor schon Java und C# programmiert. Also es sind Vorraussetzungen da). Ich habe ein größeres Projekt in Planung: Einen Mp3 Player im iPod Style. Doch zuvor sind natürlich einige kleinere Projekte dran um mich an die Probleme wagen zu können. 

Nun zum eigentlichen Problem:
Wie die meisten wissen sind im iPod die einzelnen Menüelemente in einem Art List-Control eingetragen. Im Hintergrund ist bei dem markierten Element ein blauer Farbverlauf und bei Untermenüpunkten ein Pfeil zu sehen. 

Ist es nun möglich eine eigene Klasse ListElement zu erstellen welchem eine Aktion (Command) zugewiesen werden kann , sodass beim Klick z.b. auf das Optionen-Fenster oder Song-Fenster weitergeleitet wird?
Zudem möchte ich wissen ob es möglich ist die Listen Elemente selbst zu zeichen. Also sprich eine Methode in der Art:


```
/**
 * Zeichnet ein Listen Element
 * @param g Grafik des Controls 
 * @param w Breite des Elements
 * @param h Höhe des Elements
 * @param i Index des Elements
 * @param text String des Aktuellen Elements
 * @param img String des Aktuellen Elements
 */
public void paintElement(Graphics g, int w, int h, int i, String text, Image img);
```

gruß Daniel


----------



## JimPanse (27. Jul 2007)

Schau dir diese Web seite an:

www.j2mepolish.org/docs/tour-de.html 


Ist ein Tool zu Bearbeitung von List, Forms etc. mit CSS Sytle Klassen extra für mobile Anwendungen!!!

Ich hab es schon mal verwendet, nur die build.xml anzupassen ist ziemlich müssig!


Gruss


----------



## Gast (27. Okt 2007)

Hello! Good Site! Thanks you! xpghcedgipie


----------

